
“Crowd Journal” Anyone interested to have a look at my university project? - rakibtg
http://journal.prijm.com/
======
rakibtg
Its a clutter free network where you can share a status and include one image
with it and your audience can show love with a simple heart button. isn't that
clutter free? I love it :D

And sorry for all the fake accounts of Mark Zuckerberg, Drew Houston, Amy Lee,
Emma Watson, Richard Branson, Mohammad Yunus, Sergey Brin, Krewella, Imagine
Dragons, Bill Gates .. i have collected their recent status from social medias
like facebook and twitter to see how it would be if my heroes would join my
tenuous but clutter free networking site. ^_^

